# Combine Two Meters into One



## WaCkEdJoKeR (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi All,

I recently purchased a house with a legal apartment. This house has one electric drop with two meters and two (100) amp panels. I am combining both meters due to me having solar installed. So I can charge for electric in rent. This is allowed by both the town and utility. My question is what would be the most cost-effective/simplest way to do this? The way I was thinking was replacing the current SEU with 2/0 in PVC(doing this for looks) into one meter and putting a trough up below meter pan and use Polaris/Burndy/Bug Nut connectors with the new 2/0 to my existing (2) 100 amp feeds. I just thought this way so I didn't have to sub out one of the house panels. Does anyone see any problems doing it this way? I do substation electric work, don't do too much residential work. The other way was to put a combo meter panel and put (2) 100 amp breakers. Any advice from you all would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

WaCkEdJoKeR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently purchased a house with a legal apartment. This house has one electric drop with two meters and two (100) amp panels. I am combining both meters due to me having solar installed. So I can charge for electric in rent. This is allowed by both the town and utility. My question is what would be the most cost-effective/simplest way to do this? The way I was thinking was replacing the current SEU with 2/0 in PVC(doing this for looks) into one meter and putting a trough up below meter pan and use Polaris/Burndy/Bug Nut connectors with the new 2/0 to my existing (2) 100 amp feeds. I just thought this way so I didn't have to sub out one of the house panels. Does anyone see any problems doing it this way? I do substation electric work, don't do too much residential work. The other way was to put a combo meter panel and put (2) 100 amp breakers. Any advice from you all would be great. Thanks in advance.


Honestly I would put in a new 800 ampere electrical service with a 3 spot main.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Most all POCO's have their design spec's on-line, look under "contractor/builder".
In most cases they are in the form of PDF's and easily downloadable, and printable. 
From your power company you can also get the billing records of monthly usage of both places for up to a year.
This might ad you in determining what you might really need.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard Ed! What kind of substation work do you do?


----------

